# Pessimismo su Rebic. Ibra almeno per la panchina.



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Aggiornamenti da calciomercato.com sulle condizioni dei giocatori rossoneri. Sarà un Milan incerottato quello che affronterà l'Inter nel derby. Sul recupero di Rebic regna pessimismo. Mentre si spera di recuperare Ibra almeno per la panchina.

Rebic fa lavoro personalizzato in campo da ieri, come riferito. Non è al meglio.

News precedenti

Calciomercato.it: Tomori oggi ha svolto tutto l'allenamento in gruppo.

Sky: aumentano le chance di vedere Tomori tra i convocati per il derby.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da calciomercato.com sulle condizioni dei giocatori rossoneri. Sarà un Milan incerottato quello che affronterà l'Inter nel derby. Sul recupero di Rebic regna pessimismo. Mentre si spera di recuperare Ibra almeno per la panchina.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Per me è il contrario


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da calciomercato.com sulle condizioni dei giocatori rossoneri. Sarà un Milan incerottato quello che affronterà l'Inter nel derby. Sul recupero di Rebic regna pessimismo. Mentre si spera di recuperare Ibra almeno per la panchina.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Non servivano rinforzi a gennaio... Con tutti questi giocatori rotti un paio decenti forse era il caso di prenderli...


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da calciomercato.com sulle condizioni dei giocatori rossoneri. Sarà un Milan incerottato quello che affronterà l'Inter nel derby. Sul recupero di Rebic regna pessimismo. Mentre si spera di recuperare Ibra almeno per la panchina.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Rebic più marcio di Pellegri


----------



## Hellscream (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da calciomercato.com sulle condizioni dei giocatori rossoneri. Sarà un Milan incerottato quello che affronterà l'Inter nel derby. Sul recupero di Rebic regna pessimismo. Mentre si spera di recuperare Ibra almeno per la panchina.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Ha fatto un altro colpo di tacco in allenamento?


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da calciomercato.com sulle condizioni dei giocatori rossoneri. Sarà un Milan incerottato quello che affronterà l'Inter nel derby. Sul recupero di Rebic regna pessimismo. Mentre si spera di recuperare Ibra almeno per la panchina.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Ma cosa ha avuto rebic?
Mi sono perso qualche news?


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non servivano rinforzi a gennaio... Con tutti questi giocatori rotti un paio decenti forse era il caso di prenderli...


Dormi nudo?
Ch'hai due bronchiti al giorno e dormi nudo? -cit-


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ha avuto rebic?
> Mi sono perso qualche news?


Ma infatti, da cosa dovrebbe recuperare Rebic?


----------



## Raryof (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ma recupero di cosa che era tornato a giocare già prima della sosta!?!?!??!
Ahahaha ma è un circo davvero, cioè l'acciacco ormai è qualcosa di normale, se passa un po' di tempo senza partite parte l'acciacco spontaneo, se invece gioca l'acciacco è legato a qualche colpo subito o alla scarsa forma fisica.
Marcissimo davvero, e io che lo avevo preso al fanta come quarto-quinto slot perché pensavo avrebbe giocato tantissimo invece è sempre ko o tenuto nel ghiaccio per non farlo deperire.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da calciomercato.com sulle condizioni dei giocatori rossoneri. Sarà un Milan incerottato quello che affronterà l'Inter nel derby. Sul recupero di Rebic regna pessimismo. Mentre si spera di recuperare Ibra almeno per la panchina.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...



Ovviamente arriviamo sempre con le pezze al ...


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, da cosa dovrebbe recuperare Rebic?


Fratello, mi sa che ci siamo persi qualcosa...


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fratello, mi sa che ci siamo persi qualcosa...


Evidentemente sì ma è strano che non se ne sia saputo nulla. O forse no?
Ormai escono le notizie dei mancati recuperi senza che escano quelle degli infortuni che ne sono causa.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

*Rebic fa lavoro personalizzato in campo da ieri, come riferito. Non è al meglio.*


----------



## koti (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da calciomercato.com sulle condizioni dei giocatori rossoneri. Sarà un Milan incerottato quello che affronterà l'Inter nel derby. Sul recupero di Rebic regna pessimismo. Mentre si spera di recuperare Ibra almeno per la panchina.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> ...


Che cesso Rebic


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Rebic fa lavoro personalizzato in campo da ieri, come riferito. Non è al meglio.*



Rebic è al meglio solo due partite a stagione


----------



## Raryof (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Rebic fa lavoro personalizzato in campo da ieri, come riferito. Non è al meglio.*


Abbiamo dei preparatori talmente scarsi che è da un mese che è sempre non al meglio, 2 settimane pulite per ritrovare la forma ed è ancora fuori condizione.
Fanno ridere, punto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Febbraio 2022)

Avrà tentato l'ennesimo tacco in allenamento ?
Tranquilli che venerdì sera ci sarà il solito allenamento-wrestling e allungheremo la nostra lista indisponibili.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da calciomercato.com sulle condizioni dei giocatori rossoneri. Sarà un Milan incerottato quello che affronterà l'Inter nel erby. Sul recupero di Rebic regna pessimismo. Mentre si spera di recuperare Ibra almeno per la panchina.
> 
> Rebic fa lavoro personalizzato in campo da ieri, come riferito. Non è al meglio.
> 
> ...


Ma Rebic è andato sotto un treno? Non è normale.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Avrà tentato l'ennesimo tacco in allenamento ?
> Tranquilli che venerdì sera ci sarà il solito allenamento-wrestling e allungheremo la nostra lista indisponibili.



Pioli li fa infortunare così non ha difficoltà a fare i cambi


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da calciomercato.com sulle condizioni dei giocatori rossoneri. Sarà un Milan incerottato quello che affronterà l'Inter nel derby. Sul recupero di Rebic regna pessimismo. Mentre si spera di recuperare Ibra almeno per la panchina.
> 
> Rebic fa lavoro personalizzato in campo da ieri, come riferito. Non è al meglio.
> 
> ...


Bravissimi tutti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pioli li fa infortunare così non ha difficoltà a fare i cambi



Mai una volta che succede al suo preferito..


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mai una volta che succede al suo preferito..



Krunic non si allena, tanto in campo non si muove e non serve.


----------



## Solo (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da calciomercato.com sulle condizioni dei giocatori rossoneri. Sarà un Milan incerottato quello che affronterà l'Inter nel derby. Sul recupero di Rebic regna pessimismo. Mentre si spera di recuperare Ibra almeno per la panchina.
> 
> Rebic fa lavoro personalizzato in campo da ieri, come riferito. Non è al meglio.
> 
> ...


Rebic


----------



## Andris (3 Febbraio 2022)

non ho parole, non saprei neanche chi insultare visto che c'è uno staff senza nome sul sito ufficiale


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non ho parole, non saprei neanche chi insultare visto che c'è uno staff senza nome sul sito ufficiale



Che colpa ne ha il povero staff ?

Lo disse anche l'intoccabile Maldini : "è solo sfortuna"
E a colpi di sfortuna ci siamo giocati 2 scudetti


----------



## GP7 (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fratello, mi sa che ci siamo persi qualcosa...


Io ho letto di fastidio alla caviglia.. che sia una ricaduta?


----------



## danjr (3 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non servivano rinforzi a gennaio... Con tutti questi giocatori rotti un paio decenti forse era il caso di prenderli...


Ormai è sparare come sulla crocerossa. speriamo succeda un miracolo sportivo riuscendo ad arrivare nei 4 (ma temo sia impossibile) e a Giugno spediamo Rebic e Ibra sulla luna. Voglio bene ad entrambi ma ormai è inconcepibile fare affidamento su di loro


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da calciomercato.com sulle condizioni dei giocatori rossoneri. Sarà un Milan incerottato quello che affronterà l'Inter nel derby. Sul recupero di Rebic regna pessimismo. Mentre si spera di recuperare Ibra almeno per la panchina.
> 
> Rebic fa lavoro personalizzato in campo da ieri, come riferito. Non è al meglio.
> 
> ...


Comunque anche Rebic mi ha rotto le palle.

Sta sempre rotto pure lui...


----------



## neversayconte (3 Febbraio 2022)

ma cosa ha rebic?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ormai è sparare come sulla crocerossa. speriamo succeda un miracolo sportivo riuscendo ad arrivare nei 4 (ma temo sia impossibile) e a Giugno spediamo Rebic e Ibra sulla luna. Voglio bene ad entrambi ma ormai è inconcepibile fare affidamento su di loro


Intanto André Silva è diventato un attaccante che ci avrebbe fatto comodo... Per carità, errori si possono commettere, ma il portoghese non è stato valutato a sufficienza.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Febbraio 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> ma cosa ha rebic?


Ancora i postumi del colpo di tacco.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Febbraio 2022)

"eh, vedrete che a (inserire mese qualsiasi), quando recupereranno gli infortunati, torneremo a fare punti"


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Intanto André Silva è diventato un attaccante che ci avrebbe fatto comodo... Per carità, errori si possono commettere, ma il portoghese non è stato valutato a sufficienza.


tutti disastri della gestione gattuso.
una sentenza.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Evidentemente sì ma è strano che non se ne sia saputo nulla. O forse no?
> Ormai escono le notizie dei mancati recuperi senza che escano quelle degli infortuni che ne sono causa.


Non gli stanno più dietro.
Ormai l'infortunio corre veloce.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> "eh, vedrete che a (inserire mese qualsiasi), quando recupereranno gli infortunati, torneremo a fare punti"


"Siamo sfortunati" (cit.)


----------



## danjr (3 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Intanto André Silva è diventato un attaccante che ci avrebbe fatto comodo... Per carità, errori si possono commettere, ma il portoghese non è stato valutato a sufficienza.


Hai ragione, io comunque tra i due preferisco rebic sano, il problema è che pare non esistere una versione sana di rebic


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, io comunque tra i due preferisco rebic sano, il problema è che pare non esistere una versione sana di rebic


Avevamo speso comunque 40 milioni per il portoghese, penso fosse l'ultimo a doversene andare... Le qualità si intravedevano, tecnicamente era comunque bravo. Adesso siamo con Ibra, Giroud e questo ragazzo serbo... Valeva la pena darlo via? Mah...


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Febbraio 2022)

Io i commenti per questi preparatori indegni li ho finiti.
Ma Rebic, spiace dirlo, è FRADICIO.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Avevamo speso comunque 40 milioni per il portoghese, penso fosse l'ultimo a doversene andare... Le qualità si intravedevano, tecnicamente era comunque bravo. Adesso siamo con Ibra, Giroud e questo ragazzo serbo... Valeva la pena darlo via? Mah...


soprattutto per fare giocare Cutrone e Piontek. Mamma mia. Silva era "timido" ma penso in pochi dubitassero delle doti tecniche e fisiche


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Febbraio 2022)

Tutto secondo mie previsioni..


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da calciomercato.com sulle condizioni dei giocatori rossoneri. Sarà un Milan incerottato quello che affronterà l'Inter nel derby. Sul recupero di Rebic regna pessimismo. Mentre si spera di recuperare Ibra almeno per la panchina.
> 
> Rebic fa lavoro personalizzato in campo da ieri, come riferito. Non è al meglio.
> 
> ...


Ennesima vicenda veramente grottesca.
Una roba assurda.


----------



## Giofa (3 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> soprattutto per fare giocare Cutrone e Piontek. Mamma mia. Silva era "timido" ma penso in pochi dubitassero delle doti tecniche e fisiche


Guarda adesso vado a rileggermi il thread su di lui, dubito ci siano troppi commenti benevoli su di lui. 
A me piaceva parecchio, ma io non faccio testo, mi piacevano anche Bertolacci e il turco indegno.


----------



## folletto (3 Febbraio 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> ma cosa ha rebic?


Sembrerebbe che non ha recuperato del tutto dal precedente infortunio, non mi sorprenderei se dopo il lungo stop si accorgeranno che aveva bisogno di un intervento…..


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sembrerebbe che non ha recuperato del tutto dal precedente infortunio, non mi sorprenderei se dopo il lungo stop si accorgeranno che aveva bisogno di un intervento…..


Ha accelerato il rientro. Lol.


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Rebic fa lavoro personalizzato in campo da ieri, come riferito. Non è al meglio.*



Comunque Rebic una stagione sano in carriera la riuscirà a fare?!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2022)

Arrivare a sabato è ancora lunghissima... ci saranno le immancabili defezioni della vigilia.


----------



## enigmistic02 (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da calciomercato.com sulle condizioni dei giocatori rossoneri. Sarà un Milan incerottato quello che affronterà l'Inter nel derby. Sul recupero di Rebic regna pessimismo. Mentre si spera di recuperare Ibra almeno per la panchina.
> 
> Rebic fa lavoro personalizzato in campo da ieri, come riferito. Non è al meglio.
> 
> ...


Rebic è un rebus, ormai. Ante Rebus.


----------



## Rickrossonero (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da calciomercato.com sulle condizioni dei giocatori rossoneri. Sarà un Milan incerottato quello che affronterà l'Inter nel derby. Sul recupero di Rebic regna pessimismo. Mentre si spera di recuperare Ibra almeno per la panchina.
> 
> Rebic fa lavoro personalizzato in campo da ieri, come riferito. Non è al meglio.
> 
> ...


Penso che rebic punta sarebbe potuta essere una delle poche mosse per farci vincere il derby,speriamo almeno non recuperi ibra perché con lui in campo dal primo minuto non abbiamo speranze.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo veramenre ridicoli, che roba…


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Eccoci al dunque. "Ma no tra un po' rientrano tutti,non servono rinforzi." Ripeto se come sono convinto non arriveremo tra i primi 4 maldini e lerc massara devono farsi da parte.


----------



## Walker (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Arrivare a sabato è ancora lunghissima... ci saranno le immancabili defezioni della vigilia.


Ormai la nostra vigilia delle partite, specie quelle di cartello è diventata come la vigilia della passione di Cristo.
Praticamente in attesa del Calvario.


----------



## Cataldinho (4 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Eccoci al dunque. "Ma no tra un po' rientrano tutti,non servono rinforzi." Ripeto se come sono convinto non arriveremo tra i primi 4 maldini e *lerc massara* devono farsi da parte.


Ecco a chi assomigliava


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Ecco a chi assomigliava








"Chiamato?"...


----------

